#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Calcular Preço de venda de Link Internet para Cliente

## eduprog

*Pessoal seguinte, 
estou em um dilema agora, ampliamos nossa rede, hoje contamos com 90 Mb de link que chegam de duas operadoras, restruturamos toda a rede, agora temos um departamento de engenharia (Tercerizado) que faz todo o levantamento da rede, temos AS, SCM, todos equipamentos Homologados, trocando a maioria dos clientes para 5.8, deixando 2.4 apenas para zona rural que nao tem ninguem. 

Me vi num impasse, até o momento sempre vendemos planos menores de 300, 600, 800 , 1Mb e 2Mb, mas o mercado está nos obrigando a colocar a venda planos maiores, estou querendo trabalhar com planos a partir de 1Mb, ai teria no meu portifolio os planos, 1,2,4,6,8 e 10 Mb inicialmente agora. 

Até ai tecnicamente tudo bem, estou estruturado, sei quanto investi, sei quanto posso gastar, sei o preço do meu link, as depesas mensais com colaboradores e despesas fiscais, mas até hoje coloquei os preços do links a serem vendidos para os clientes de forma que o mercado me obriga, sempre olhando apenas o preço do concorrente, nunca parei para sentar e calcular realmente como seria. 

tenho lido muito no forum que na teoria o link é 10 x 1, ou 12 x 1 ou ate 16 x 1 , ou seja para 1 Mb posso ter ate 16 clientes de 1 Mb que meu link suportaria tranquilamente, hoje fazendo as contas, como minha região é de dificil chegada de link, pago 210,00 R$ por mega, na teoria seria dividir isto por 16 e aplicar minhas margens de despesas fixas, variaveis, impostos, margem de lucro e chegar a um preço de venda.

Mas sempre que faço isto não chego a um ponto comum, sempre acho que está barato. Quando parto para calcular 2 Mb em diante ai que o bicho pega. 

Bom falei tanto, para poder saber se alguem do forum tem uma formula para calculo do preço de venda do link ao cliente ou uma ideia de como poderia calcular de forma a ter um lucro com o serviço prestado. Sei que isto vai variar de cada um , por isto resolvi abrir este post para que possamos aqui discutir isto e levantar uma planilha no excell ou mesmo eu desenvolver um programa de calculo de preço de venda de planos de internet, para facilitar nossa vida e saber se realmente o que esta entrando está dando lucro. 

Hoje sei que está pagando tudo e estamos sobrevivendo. Mas, nao sei dizer agora com as mudanças que irei fazer como ficará meu lucro, tenho de saber calcular isto. 

Por favor, vamos focar nesta ideia, COMO CALCULAR PREÇO DE VENDA DE PLANOS INTERNET, apreciarei muito a ajuda de todos. 

Obrigado por enquanto.*

----------


## Pirigoso

pra ti sobreviver e dar este gas a mais nos clientes vc vai ter que colocar meu cache ai


se vc tem 100mb de trafego vai te dar 180 a 190mb com meu cache

----------


## eduprog

> pra ti sobreviver e dar este gas a mais nos clientes vc vai ter que colocar meu cache ai
> 
> 
> se vc tem 100mb de trafego vai te dar 180 a 190mb com meu cache



Pirigoso, 

80 a 90% de ganho no link, fantástico heim, tenho de ver para crer.

você vende o thunderache né, para um link de 90 Mb com +- 1100 clientes, qual seria o dimensionamento de um servidor e quantas threads seriam?

Posta ai os links dos comentários sobre o seu thundercache ok. 

agradeço sua resposta, mas, ainda estou a procura da resposta correta do meu post, qual a mehor forma para se calcula o preço de venda do link para cliente final, usando cache ou não?

----------


## wagnersn

> pra ti sobreviver e dar este gas a mais nos clientes vc vai ter que colocar meu cache ai
> 
> 
> se vc tem 100mb de trafego vai te dar 180 a 190mb com meu cache



Bom dia, 
Nossa 80 à 90 porcento de ganho na rede 

muito bom mesmo 

rsrs

----------


## debritto

> *Pessoal seguinte, 
> estou em um dilema agora, ampliamos nossa rede, hoje contamos com 90 Mb de link que chegam de duas operadoras, restruturamos toda a rede, agora temos um departamento de engenharia (Tercerizado) que faz todo o levantamento da rede, temos AS, SCM, todos equipamentos Homologados, trocando a maioria dos clientes para 5.8, deixando 2.4 apenas para zona rural que nao tem ninguem. 
> 
> Me vi num impasse, até o momento sempre vendemos planos menores de 300, 600, 800 , 1Mb e 2Mb, mas o mercado está nos obrigando a colocar a venda planos maiores, estou querendo trabalhar com planos a partir de 1Mb, ai teria no meu portifolio os planos, 1,2,4,6,8 e 10 Mb inicialmente agora. 
> 
> Até ai tecnicamente tudo bem, estou estruturado, sei quanto investi, sei quanto posso gastar, sei o preço do meu link, as depesas mensais com colaboradores e despesas fiscais, mas até hoje coloquei os preços do links a serem vendidos para os clientes de forma que o mercado me obriga, sempre olhando apenas o preço do concorrente, nunca parei para sentar e calcular realmente como seria. 
> 
> tenho lido muito no forum que na teoria o link é 10 x 1, ou 12 x 1 ou ate 16 x 1 , ou seja para 1 Mb posso ter ate 16 clientes de 1 Mb que meu link suportaria tranquilamente, hoje fazendo as contas, como minha região é de dificil chegada de link, pago 210,00 R$ por mega, na teoria seria dividir isto por 16 e aplicar minhas margens de despesas fixas, variaveis, impostos, margem de lucro e chegar a um preço de venda.
> 
> ...


Olha amigo hoje nos temos que matar um leão por dia, não é fácil trabalhar com internet, aqui na minha região primeiro eu analiso o preço dos concorrentes, preço da operadora local, no caso da minha cidade só tem a oi e só vende no máximo 10 MB, a partir dai calculo o meu preço, vc tem que ter preço melhor que o concorrente ou igual no mínimo e não tão caro comparado com as operadoras, eu sei que lutar contra as operadoras não é fácil mas temos que ter um preço próximo a elas e dai agregar algumas vantagens ao cliente na parte de assistência, é isso que eu faço aqui, espero ter ajudado alguma coisa.

----------


## eduprog

Obrigado pela dica debritto, desta forma que faço realmente. 

Mas,tô querendo montar uma planilha com uma formula para poder facilitar para todos.

Estou trabalhando nisto. Assim que tivermos conseguido chegar lá vou disponibilizar a planilha ou mesmo um pequeno software para ajudar nesse calculo ok. 

*Vamos contribuir pessoal!*

----------


## debritto

> Obrigado pela dica debritto, desta forma que faço realmente. 
> 
> Mas,tô querendo montar uma planilha com uma formula para poder facilitar para todos.
> 
> Estou trabalhando nisto. Assim que tivermos conseguido chegar lá vou disponibilizar a planilha ou mesmo um pequeno software para ajudar nesse calculo ok. 
> 
> *Vamos contribuir pessoal!*


meu amigo vc vai entregar essas velocidades de até 10 mb por rádio, se for por radio vc poderia me dizer qual equipamento vc usa como ap e nos clientes, oque vc usa nos enlaces, pois eu também estou querendo vender esses planos mais altos, desde já agradeço a atenção.

----------


## vendasubiquiti

O interessante seria ajuntar, os gastos fixos e variáveis dos últimos 3 meses, pegar o faturamento dos últimos 3 meses, lucro x despesas (fixas e variáveis) e verificar quanto sobrou, a partir disso, fazer uma média dividindo o liquido com todos os planos que você tem atualmente (conversa com um professor de matemática), mas se ficar em torno de 40% livre pra sua empresa, você está ganhando e muito bem, mas o interessante seria cortar custos, colocar um cache profissional assim que for aumentar a velocidade dos clientes e ter uma média de ganho entre 55% a 60%.

Investimento em média de 3% a 7% do faturamento bruto em publicidade. (Fortalecimento da marca)

----------


## eduprog

Amigo debritto, tenho duas linhas de equipamentos, a maioria da minha rede é toda UBIQUITI 5.8, rocket nos Pop's e NANO nos clientes, e tudo microcelula, de acordo com minha engenharia clientes no máximo 800 metros da torre. Desta forma consigo sempre sinal nos clientes excelentes, e ai entrego 10 mega ok. 

A outra linha. Já ia me esquecendo, montamos agora 3 Pops com equipamentos intelbras e somente usamos intelbras como clientes nestes Pops, ate o momento estou com 40 instalados e funcionando 100%.

em cada pop tenho uma RB2011 para roteamento e autenticação dos clientes. Hoje tenho AS.


Caro vendasUBIQUITI, esta parte eu montei aqui e fiquei com preço ao meu ver baixo, pois já estou no mercado a muito tempo e hoje tenho ate um lucro bacana então nao teria porque baixar os preços e diminuir minha margem se esta funcionando. 

*Por isto estou propondo colocar em pratica uma formula de calculo como se estivesse montando um provedor ok. No aspecto do exposto.

link de entrada 200,00 R$ por mega
90 Mb de link
Custo operacional inicial de uns 8 funcionários divididos em:
2 no suporte
1 gerente de ti
1 secretaria (cuidar dos contratos, mesalidades estas coisas)
4 técnicos de rua/ instaladores.

totalizando a despesa com colaboradores algo em torno de 8.000,00
despesas fixas de aprox. 3.000,00 com alugueis, contador, água, luz, etc.
despesas variáveis ai que seriao os impostos sobre o faturamento que teria de colocar em percentual do simples somente para ficar fácil no inicio em torno de 8.7%

imaginado uma carteira de 1000 clientes para a conta ficar fácil ai podemos de repente montar este calculo né mesmo?

agora com estas variáveis eis que quero chegar ao X da questão o valor por mega a vender, ai é somente colocar uma margem agregada para venda dos outros planos. 

Vamos ver no que chegamos, acho que vamos ajudar muita gente com este tópico.
*

----------


## SantiagoMG

Olá!

Achei interessante sua idéia, pois pelo que me parece, tem como finalidade dar uma abordagem mais técnica à Gestão do seu provedor, subsiando de dados mais quantitativos a definição de preço do seu serviço.

Estou cursando Engenharia de Produção e também sou dono de Provedor e tenho procurado adotar essa mesma metodologia para todas as atividades da empresa, implementando mais qualidade e diminuindo custos para conseguir ficar mais forte no mercado.

O que você está propondo fazer, tecnicamente falando, seria na realidade criar uma "Modelagem para formação de preço de venda"

Não é uma questão muito simples, vai demandar um bom trabalho. Mas vou disponibilizar aqui um material, produzido por Marcelo Alvaro da Silva Macedo e Leandro Azevedo da Silva Rosadas, ambos do PGEN/Negen/UFRuralRJ, que pode te ajudar muito caso esteja com vontade de se aprofundar no assunto.

segue o link.: http://www.fumec.br/revistas/index.p...download/70/67

----------


## Pirigoso

> Bom dia, 
> Nossa 80 à 90 porcento de ganho na rede 
> 
> muito bom mesmo 
> 
> rsrs



é otimo , melhor ainda quando tu testar ele e fazer parte do nosso team!, so não cai para traz da cadeira ai com o susto e não é photoshop

----------


## Pirigoso

> Pirigoso, 
> 
> 80 a 90% de ganho no link, fantástico heim, tenho de ver para crer.
> 
> você vende o thunderache né, para um link de 90 Mb com +- 1100 clientes, qual seria o dimensionamento de um servidor e quantas threads seriam?
> 
> Posta ai os links dos comentários sobre o seu thundercache ok. 
> 
> agradeço sua resposta, mas, ainda estou a procura da resposta correta do meu post, qual a mehor forma para se calcula o preço de venda do link para cliente final, usando cache ou não?


começa a Crer então! pq ver vai ser agora!

----------


## eduprog

SantiagoMG, concordo contigo, isto mesmo que quero fazer. 
Comecei a ler o material do link que postou, vou estuda-lo com cautela e ai sim vamos montar algo bem interessante. 

Obrigado pela contribuição!

espero conseguir mais gente para este projeto.

----------


## marcioelias

Temos um router de borda Cisco subindo nossas sessões BGP com os links de nossas operadoras, tentamos colocar o thunder a algum tempo (1,5 anos mais ou menos) atras em paralelo ao Cisco com WCCP e o pessoal do thunder não deu volta...

Chegamos a compara um servidor capacitado pra nossa demanda, mais não pudemos usar com o Thunder...

Usamos por algum tempo o SpeedR em Bridge (devido ao baixo custo do mesmo)... O problema dele é que de tempos em tempos vc tem que fazer limpezas manuais nos HDs e chega um ponto que ele para de funcionar, por estar em bridge ninguem mais navega, ai vc tem que formatar todos os HDs e reinstalar o cache...

Hoje temos a solução da Thagos o Hyper, estamos com ele a alguns meses, funcionando com WCCP perfeitamente, nosso servidor tem 15 HDs sata de 500GB totalizando mais de 6TB de armazenamento, e ele consegue reciclar automaticamente o conteúdo em cache chegando a ter menos de 1Gb de espaço livre sem nenhum travamento. É caro, mais é muito bom...

Mesmo assim essas taxas de economia são variáveis, depende do consumo dos clientes... se todos os clientes da tua rede baixarem o mesmo conteúdo tua economia chega a 100%, mais isso não é o que acontece na prática...

Com o Hyper temos uma economia real constante variando entre 20 e 50%, (quanto maior o número de conexões, maior o consumo, maior a economia)...

Cache ajuda, mão não faz milagres, se não for uma boa solução então faz é estragos...

Para esclarecer, não tenho nada contra uma marca ou outra, nem vendo uma ou outra, trabalho em um ISP e o que descrevi acima é minha experiência com esse componente.

----------


## Pirigoso

> Temos um router de borda Cisco subindo nossas sessões BGP com os links de nossas operadoras, tentamos colocar o thunder a algum tempo (1,5 anos mais ou menos) atras em paralelo ao Cisco com WCCP e o pessoal do thunder não deu volta...
> 
> Chegamos a compara um servidor capacitado pra nossa demanda, mais não pudemos usar com o Thunder...
> 
> Usamos por algum tempo o SpeedR em Bridge (devido ao baixo custo do mesmo)... O problema dele é que de tempos em tempos vc tem que fazer limpezas manuais nos HDs e chega um ponto que ele para de funcionar, por estar em bridge ninguem mais navega, ai vc tem que formatar todos os HDs e reinstalar o cache...
> 
> Hoje temos a solução da Thagos o Hyper, estamos com ele a alguns meses, funcionando com WCCP perfeitamente, nosso servidor tem 15 HDs sata de 500GB totalizando mais de 6TB de armazenamento, e ele consegue reciclar automaticamente o conteúdo em cache chegando a ter menos de 1Gb de espaço livre sem nenhum travamento. É caro, mais é muito bom...
> 
> Mesmo assim essas taxas de economia são variáveis, depende do consumo dos clientes... se todos os clientes da tua rede baixarem o mesmo conteúdo tua economia chega a 100%, mais isso não é o que acontece na prática...
> ...


Caro estimado cliente Marcio Elias

O protocolo WCCP Cisco ainda esta sendo implantado no thunder, porem pelo que eu entendi, vc usa apenas 1 maquina para toda rede certo?

bom o protocolo WCCP prove redundância de cache "2 maquinas ou mais" ou até mesmo balanco, acho que não é seu caso? ou sr tem 2 thunder ou 3 thunder rodando ai em paralelo?, enfim acredito que poderia ter implantado facilmente o thunder em bridge ai mas tudo tem que se analisar, caso tenha interesse posso me empenhar e te ajudar na implantação lembrando que caso sr não use WCCP não faz diferença ja que a apenas 1 maquina na rede

estamos desenvolvendo WCCP para o thunder para criar Cluster acima de 25000 usuários, mas não esta concluso ainda



obs um grande problema do projeto thunder foi uma demanda muito grande de vendedores inexperientes e sem compromisso com seus clientes assim criando uma ma fama por penar na implantação onde ganhava algum $$$, como faco parte do projeto "" e preciso correr atraz do tempo perdido estou propondo a primeira instalação basica sem custo para mostrar pro povo que o melhor cache do mundo é o nosso sem sombra de dúvida, contrapartida temos servicos bem configurados diretamente pela staff

----------


## marcioelias

Então, hoje tenho somente uma máquina fazendo cache (15HDs sata de 500GB, 48GB Mem, 2 Xeon 4 núcleos e 8 threads de 2.8Ghz), tenho aproximadamente 4000 clientes simultâneos e quanto ao uso do WCCP, quando me referi ao uso em paralelo, quero dizer que o cache não fica entre meus clientes e meu router de borda.

O que acontece é que o router direciona o tráfego via WCCP para o cache, este responde com o conteúdo caso o tenha, caso contrário a saída é feita para a internet. Deste modo se minha máquina apresentar problemas, meus clientes ficam sem cache mais não sem conexão.

Pelas experiências que tive com cache, não se trata de um software específico e sim da infraestrutura, colocar uma máquina em bridge entre seus links e milhares de clientes não é uma boa saída.

Quanto a implantar o Thunder infelizmente hoje não cogito esta hipótese pois adquiri a licença do Hyper da Thagos, (que não foi barata) e está me atendendo muito bem.

O que quero deixar claro aqui é que *não tenho o intuito de denegrir um produto ou promover outro* o que citei foi apenas minhas experiências com caches, mais cada caso é um caso.

----------


## SantiagoMG

marcioelias, sua experiencia prática demonstrou que é viável o uso de servidor de cache?

Para que possamos ter uma noção, poderia nos falar quanto investiu para montar o sistema e quanto teve de economia depois dele implementado?

Ou seja, compensou financeiramente investir nessa solução?

Sua rede é considerável (4.000 usuarios simultaneos). Vc considera viável uso de servidor o uso de cache para rede com menos de 1.000 usuarios?

----------


## marcioelias

Então, entre equipamento e licença, em torno de 40K.

No nosso caso está compensando... nossa economia média está em 40% de banda.

Essa economia como falei na prática vai depender do número de usuários, quanto maior o número de usuários, maior as chances de ter o mesmo conteúdo sendo consumido por mais de um cliente, assim como a banda.

Por exemplo, se vc tiver um link de 200MB, com uma economia de 40%, vc pode ter picos de consumo (em teoria) de 280MB, dependendo do valor/M que vc negocia na sua região, em um curto a médio prazo, vc consegue tirar o investimento feito nesta solução.

Mais uma coisa é certa, independente da solução (seja ela o Squid ou o Cache da NASA) em bridge não coloco mais nem que me pague!!!

----------


## Pirigoso

> Então, entre equipamento e licença, em torno de 40K.
> 
> No nosso caso está compensando... nossa economia média está em 40% de banda.
> 
> Essa economia como falei na prática vai depender do número de usuários, quanto maior o número de usuários, maior as chances de ter o mesmo conteúdo sendo consumido por mais de um cliente, assim como a banda.
> 
> Por exemplo, se vc tiver um link de 200MB, com uma economia de 40%, vc pode ter picos de consumo (em teoria) de 280MB, dependendo do valor/M que vc negocia na sua região, em um curto a médio prazo, vc consegue tirar o investimento feito nesta solução.
> 
> Mais uma coisa é certa, independente da solução (seja ela o Squid ou o Cache da NASA) em bridge não coloco mais nem que me pague!!!



vc usa o cisco como rotiador de borda ne?

o thunder em modo paralelo tem o sistema de bloqueio de ping que aciona quem usa MK o desligamento das rotas tanto routeping para mk5.x ou no netwatch para mk6, nao sei se no cisco tem esta funcao, mas vou consultar um amigo meu que trabalha na GVT e habilita diariamente clientes com CISCO, eu tenho um até na minha empresa, vo ver se ele tem este recurso, mas CISCO nao é minha area , deixa eu falar com este amigo da GVT para eu tirar umas dúvidas


mas uma coisa eu te garanto o thunder ai vai te dar o DOBRO de cache que o thargos, o problema é 4000 clientes


vc tera que usar um Storage da Supermicro de 24 Hds, pode usar tudo HD de 2TB seagate 128MbramECC, gostaria muito de ter uma maquina destas e disponibilizar para provedores com tua carga de cliente e trazer seu CASE a publico para que os demais percam o medo

a mensalidade no thunder ia te custar em torno de 1000/mes

me esplica uma coisa vc tem 5000 num concentrador só apos o cisco? me fale de seu CORE

----------


## eduprog

Pessoal, 
estou gostando bastante do que está sendo postado sobre cache, mas o tópico aqui tem outra finalidade, o perigoso, mantém o tópico dele somente sobre o thundercache , seria o ideal esta discussão ir para lá https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=164219&page=3. ,pois este assunto é tão interessante e intrigante que depois que começaram a falar. Cache, ninguém mais falou sobre o meu post que na verdade é *CALCULAR PREÇO DE VENDA DO LINK PARA CLIENTE FINAL.

obrigado pela contribuição de todos, mas vocês dois do cache, como chegaram aos preços de venda que praticam para seus clientes? 
Pirigoso, como montou seu preço de venda dos links oferecidos?

aguardo*

----------


## wagnersn

> é otimo , melhor ainda quando tu testar ele e fazer parte do nosso team!, so não cai para traz da cadeira ai com o susto e não é photoshop
> 
> Anexo 47496



vi aqui 38 %

não deu pra cair da cadeira rsrs

----------


## Pirigoso

> vi aqui 38 %
> 
> não deu pra cair da cadeira rsrs


ta olhando no lugar errado, olha Eficiencia parcial tanto na memoria quando no disco

----------


## MrLinoX

> ta olhando no lugar errado, olha Eficiencia parcial tanto na memoria quando no disco


Amigo, acho que todo mundo aqui já percebeu que vc é o novo messias do cache intergalático, mas sua atitude aqui ou é proposital para atrapalhar o topico ou por que tu é muito imaturo, não vai vender nada aqui com essa atitude.

gostei da ideia do autor do post que vai ajudar a calcular as nossas tarifas apoiado, precisamos de mais pessoas interessadas em ajudar os novos provedores

----------


## tecronaldo

> *Pessoal seguinte, 
> estou em um dilema agora, ampliamos nossa rede, hoje contamos com 90 Mb de link que chegam de duas operadoras, restruturamos toda a rede, agora temos um departamento de engenharia (Tercerizado) que faz todo o levantamento da rede, temos AS, SCM, todos equipamentos Homologados, trocando a maioria dos clientes para 5.8, deixando 2.4 apenas para zona rural que nao tem ninguem. 
> 
> Me vi num impasse, até o momento sempre vendemos planos menores de 300, 600, 800 , 1Mb e 2Mb, mas o mercado está nos obrigando a colocar a venda planos maiores, estou querendo trabalhar com planos a partir de 1Mb, ai teria no meu portifolio os planos, 1,2,4,6,8 e 10 Mb inicialmente agora. 
> 
> Até ai tecnicamente tudo bem, estou estruturado, sei quanto investi, sei quanto posso gastar, sei o preço do meu link, as depesas mensais com colaboradores e despesas fiscais, mas até hoje coloquei os preços do links a serem vendidos para os clientes de forma que o mercado me obriga, sempre olhando apenas o preço do concorrente, nunca parei para sentar e calcular realmente como seria. 
> 
> tenho lido muito no forum que na teoria o link é 10 x 1, ou 12 x 1 ou ate 16 x 1 , ou seja para 1 Mb posso ter ate 16 clientes de 1 Mb que meu link suportaria tranquilamente, hoje fazendo as contas, como minha região é de dificil chegada de link, pago 210,00 R$ por mega, na teoria seria dividir isto por 16 e aplicar minhas margens de despesas fixas, variaveis, impostos, margem de lucro e chegar a um preço de venda.
> 
> ...


Boa Tarde, Segue em anexo uma planilha que um amigo me enviou faz tempo. Dê uma olhada se pode te ajudar.

Att,

Ronaldo Pimentel
Super Vias Redes Integradas Ltda

----------


## eduprog

> Boa Tarde, Segue em anexo uma planilha que um amigo me enviou faz tempo. Dê uma olhada se pode te ajudar.
> 
> Att,
> 
> Ronaldo Pimentel
> Super Vias Redes Integradas Ltda


Valeu amigo, vou analisar a planilha e posto o resultado aqui. 
Vai dar pra clarear as ideias. 

ela na verdade me dá a lucratividade estimada e quanto de link estou gastando, mas já vai dar pra ter uma noção, estou trabalhando em uma. Quando estiver pronta, com certeza vou coloca-la aqui. 

Obrigado novamente.

----------


## rafaeltdk

> Amigo, acho que todo mundo aqui já percebeu que vc é o novo messias do cache intergalático, mas sua atitude aqui ou é proposital para atrapalhar o topico ou por que tu é muito imaturo, não vai vender nada aqui com essa atitude.
> 
> gostei da ideia do autor do post que vai ajudar a calcular as nossas tarifas apoiado, precisamos de mais pessoas interessadas em ajudar os novos provedores


Pelo jeito neste tópico aqui só tem gente inteligente, como o senhor, e magnata que gasta 40 mil em cache, tamos bem então, de intelectual o mundo ta cheio, pelo jeito quem ta atrapalhando o topico e o senhor, por favor não quer atrapalhar, e não ser atrapalhado fale apenas sobre o mesmo, ainda me faz perder meu tempo em ler sua postagem, quer aparecer se pendura num poste.

----------


## eduprog

> Pelo jeito neste tópico aqui só tem gente inteligente, como o senhor, e magnata que gasta 40 mil em cache, tamos bem então, de intelectual o mundo ta cheio, pelo jeito quem ta atrapalhando o topico e o senhor, por favor não quer atrapalhar, e não ser atrapalhado fale apenas sobre o mesmo, ainda me faz perder meu tempo em ler sua postagem, quer aparecer se pendura num poste.


Pessoal, volto a dizer, vamos manter o foco somente no POST inicial. Nada contra e concordo com o ponto de vista de cada um, mas caso tenha que reclamar do post de algum colega que foi fora do proposto aqui, faça em private, ai não fica poluindo os post , dai temos de ler um montão de coisas. Estou montando a planilha e assim que estiver pronta estarei disponibilizando para todos ok. Obrigado pela ajuda até então. Sei que este tópico vai ficar lento, mesmo, pois demanda um certo tempo para imaginar e idealizar alguns cenários para ter um resultado plausível. Montar uma planilha ou mesmo um programa que contemple todos os cenários é praticamente impossível, uma vez que muitos além de cenários distintos, tem concorrência e tudo mais na regional. até mais pessoal. Bons negócios.

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Assunto interessante, também estou tentando montar este cálculo aqui no provedor.

Alguém conseguiu elaborar uma planilha para isto?

Obrigado !

----------


## carlosporto

> Pessoal, volto a dizer, vamos manter o foco somente no POST inicial. Nada contra e concordo com o ponto de vista de cada um, mas caso tenha que reclamar do post de algum colega que foi fora do proposto aqui, faça em private, ai não fica poluindo os post , dai temos de ler um montão de coisas. Estou montando a planilha e assim que estiver pronta estarei disponibilizando para todos ok. Obrigado pela ajuda até então. Sei que este tópico vai ficar lento, mesmo, pois demanda um certo tempo para imaginar e idealizar alguns cenários para ter um resultado plausível. Montar uma planilha ou mesmo um programa que contemple todos os cenários é praticamente impossível, uma vez que muitos além de cenários distintos, tem concorrência e tudo mais na regional. até mais pessoal. Bons negócios.


Boa tarde pessoal. 
Estou lendo esse posto e achei muito interessante o assunto, porém o artigo morreu.
Alguém mais trabalhou em cima do assunto? Estou no aguardo. Att

----------


## pallu

> obs um grande problema do projeto thunder foi uma demanda muito grande de vendedores inexperientes e sem compromisso com seus clientes assim criando uma ma fama por penar na implantação onde ganhava algum $$$, como faco parte do projeto "" e preciso correr atraz do tempo perdido estou propondo a primeira instalação basica sem custo para mostrar pro povo que o melhor cache do mundo é o nosso sem sombra de dúvida, contrapartida temos servicos bem configurados diretamente pela staff



Caro Perigoso,

ainda esta com esta proposta de instalação básica para o seu produto. Entre em contato.

----------

